# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Cryptocoryne Club >  Cryptocoryne by OTS

## TS168

Ok i will share with all the cryptocoryne that i have and enjoy ok.  :Smile:

----------


## TS168

the flower is beautiful and small. It difficult to identified them sometime if without flower. They could be pass off as C. nurii.
Some will have roundish bullated leave, all depend on growing condition.

----------


## TS168

small form of C. affinis. Due to it size, it is suitable to be grow in foreground.

----------


## TS168

Cryptocoryne zukali red.


Not sure the actual ID yet. 
Currently we name it as Cryptocoryne sp. B2-1

----------


## yashimoto

nice looking plant.

----------


## keithtang

Thanks for sharing.👍

----------


## TS168

Once it start to stable down it grow well. My favourite variant crypt nurii. Love their leaf marking and color.

----------


## TS168

Cryptocoryne keei.
Bullated leaf, showing green or/and brown in good condition environment, A beautiful crypt to have.


Cryptocoryne bullosa 
leaf more bullated and more thick than C.keei. 


Cryptocoryne auriculata, another beautiful green crypt with nice marking. In good enviroment it leaf is luminous green with marking.

----------


## TS168

Cryptocoryne striolata (ST.L07)

----------


## TS168

Cryptocoryne uenoi (UN.L01)

----------


## Allen99

Hi , you have a very nice collection. Where could I get some of these ? 

Regards 
allen ( 90123922)

----------


## solidbrik

Aquarist chamber has quite a big collection of emersed cryptos..not sure if its the dame kind..but can try your luck there I guess..

----------


## TS168

2 variant of Crypt striolata

----------


## TS168

Cryptocoryne cordata Rosanervig Roundiolia
New Rare crypt. Nice pattern.

----------


## keithtang

Wow nice color...

----------


## kreuzberg

hi

thanks for sharing these very nice shots, would you have submersed pics of your affinis?

----------


## kreuzberg

hi anyone who could help provide some info on where to source crypts in singapore?

----------

